
WakaTime – Growing a side project to $10k monthly revenue - welder
https://indiehackers.com/businesses/wakatime
======
davidpelayo
How would you describe other competitors on the market? Have you found anyone
doing such a set of tools or did you find anyone before you started developing
it?

Didn't know of it, but found it interesting and pricing model seems quite
fair, actually. You will have my feedback soon. And surely you have my vote
now.

